# My first Texas fish on a fly



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

So I came into Corpus from Colorado, and caught my first Texas fish on a fly. No idea what they are, but it was sure fun to catch them. I'm sure they are nothing spectacular, but I had a blast just being out fishing. So much different then the style fishing I am used to back home, but it was fun. I caught one redfish (didn't get a pic of it), then I caught these and a ton more like them. All these where caught wading out into what I was told was called Packery Channel. Most everything was caught on a white and silver fly called a Gotcha (you guys probably know it, but I never heard of it before) and on a white/red deceiver.

Can anyone I.D. them for me? Thanks.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Another pic.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The top fish is a "ladyfish" more commonly called a skip jack or skippy, poor mans tarpon...a bigger one will jump like crazy and rip line like theres no tomorrow. As you see they also bleed like a stuck pig. Lots of bigger fish eat them happily. The bottom two i think are small croaker, everybody has a different name for them, I ve even heard them called mangrove snapper juvenals. They can get large (2lbs.) and I am told they are tastey. Not for me. However congradulations on your getting on the water for your first trip. It really does get better and next time I figure your guide will be ready to go. Good Luck.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

I found a Texas gulf coast fish identification chart, and you are right about the Ladyfish. I think the small ones are Pinfish.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Small striped one is what we call a "piggy" or "piggy perch". Good bait for redfish under the lights

Russ


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Russ757 said:


> Small striped one is what we call a "piggy" or "piggy perch". Good bait for redfish under the lights
> 
> Russ


Yes, Piggy Perch is what I have always heard them called. And they are great bait!


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Any recommendations on flys that might work better for redfish? I mostly have deceivers - chartrouse, blue, yellow, and white colors.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Redfish will eat any fly. You just have to put it in front of one. Go fishing with a guide or buddy that knows how to find tailing fish that you can sight cast to on the flats. If you do, you'll soon know what this whole Redfish on the fly stuff is all about...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

congrats on ur first texas fish.Redfly nailed on the head.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Ya i'm on a budget, so $400 on a guide just isn't gonna happen this trip. Maybe some other time. In the mean time, we are trying to get hold of a guy we know who has a boat who can take us out for redfish. He also has them in the channel behind his house, so that might be an option too. Otherwise, we'll just go DIY again tomorrow.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Another quick question for you all since I'm a Gulf Coast newb. Today we where down at Port Aransas, and while in the water, we had these tiny translucent bugs getting on our skin. Kinda irritating feel to them like they might be biting or something. A local told us they where sea lice and that they weren't of any concern other then being slightly irritating. They said to just wash them off with fresh water. I did a Google search of that tonight though, and pics I found for sea lice didn't resemble anything like what we had seen. These honestly looked like tiny crabs or crab larvae abut the size of a tiny grain of sand, and clear. We didn't see anything like that in the channels we fished yesterday either, only saw that today at Port A. 

Any ideas? Sorry for the dumb questions, i'm just not from here is all, so this type stuff is all new to me.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So tell us did you wake up this morning with little red ichy bumps all over your leg. Cause if you did that sucks and dont scratch them...sand fleas can really eat you up especially if your fair skinned.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

No, none of us had anything like that.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Your right you caught a skipjack,aka ladyfish and pin perch. Piggy perch are different. Both of those fish make great bait for much larger fish.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Silver_CO said:


> Any recommendations on flys that might work better for redfish? I mostly have deceivers - chartrouse, blue, yellow, and white colors.


Your Streamers are a good choice ,,I would also look at the Epoxy flys that resemble the small crabs that move all over the Bay floor,,You can get them at Orvis.com,,,Anglers Edge ect,,They come in various sizes and colors depending on the weight outfit your whipping.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Some friendly advise for you, if you are going to wade in our waters you had better buy some stingray guards.


----------



## Silver_CO (May 1, 2011)

Stingray guards? Ok, i'll check into that. Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## cutadre (Apr 20, 2011)

Ontherocks said:


> Yes, Piggy Perch is what I have always heard them called. And they are great bait!


These are pin perch not piggys!! not as good for bait as pigs are..


----------



## cutadre (Apr 20, 2011)

Silver_CO said:


> Another quick question for you all since I'm a Gulf Coast newb. Today we where down at Port Aransas, and while in the water, we had these tiny translucent bugs getting on our skin. Kinda irritating feel to them like they might be biting or something. A local told us they where sea lice and that they weren't of any concern other then being slightly irritating. They said to just wash them off with fresh water. I did a Google search of that tonight though, and pics I found for sea lice didn't resemble anything like what we had seen. These honestly looked like tiny crabs or crab larvae abut the size of a tiny grain of sand, and clear. We didn't see anything like that in the channels we fished yesterday either, only saw that today at Port A.
> 
> Any ideas? Sorry for the dumb questions, i'm just not from here is all, so this type stuff is all new to me.


yes they are tiny sea lice and can itch/irrate you like crazy! take a hot shower and they will come out.


----------

